# g20 b15 parts swap



## 1fastpizzaboy (Jul 20, 2003)

:waving: does anybody know if any of the infinity g20 parts (seats, bumpers etc..) are swappable with the 2000-2003 body style sentra? They look alike!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

If you're talking of being able to do straight and simple bolt-ons, the answer is no. You can swap anything to any car these days. It all depends on how much cash you got and how much hate you're ready to receive for doing it.


----------



## 1fastpizzaboy (Jul 20, 2003)

From what I understood, these cars are build from the same chassis. The swapping of parts between them should be pretty simple. I was wondering if anyone has tried it yet.


Harris said:


> If you're talking of being able to do straight and simple bolt-ons, the answer is no. You can swap anything to any car these days. It all depends on how much cash you got and how much hate you're ready to receive for doing it.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

1fastpizzaboy said:


> From what I understood, these cars are build from the same chassis.


Oh no they're not. The B15 and the P11 are quite different. There may be some things that can be swapped over, but the two chassis are not the same in any form. You could use some interior stuff like the seats, but I'm very positive that stuff like the bumper, tail lights etc. will definitely need custom-work. How did you come to the conclusion that they're the same?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i dont know for your model car but for the 200sx and sentra alot is inerchangable...ecu seats motor...im sure some of the same would work for the b15 but i am not positive.


The 200sx and the Sentra are the same chassis, thats why things are interchangeable betweeen the two. How is your post helping him? Don't post if you don't know the answer.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> i dont know for your model car but for the 200sx and sentra alot is inerchangable...ecu seats motor...im sure some of the same would work for the b15 but i am not positive.
> 
> 
> The 200sx and the Sentra are the same chassis, thats why things are interchangeable betweeen the two. How is your post helping him? Don't post if you don't know the answer.



I agree. Nuskool, you're postwhoring. If you don't know anything about the answer to this thread, don't post.


----------



## 1fastpizzaboy (Jul 20, 2003)

*my bad!*

I knida made the assumption based on rumors and an eye check of a g20.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i thought it was still helpful but it dosnt matter who you post to or what you post about someone always has a problem with it sorry pizzboy if my post didnt help you


----------



## 1fastpizzaboy (Jul 20, 2003)

*just what I needed*

Thanks for the info. Guess its time to start tinkering. I know of a late model g20 that wrecked. I'll post to let you know if the seats fit.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> it dosnt matter who you post to or what you post about someone always has a problem with it


Understand this: if you keep posting irrelevant information, you will be kicked off from here. I have had enough of shit-posts like yours. Take my warning that I posted here very seriously. I will not let this continue. If you're smart, you'll quit bitching about something you are clearly wrong about and abide by the forum rules.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Body parts has been tried, but it will take a whole lot of modification. Considering the G20s bumpers arent made out of fiberglass but instead thick plastic, its not worth it. They are very different chasis but share a few items such as we can fit a Sentra Rear Strut bar without modification. It is definately not the same car tho...


----------

